# Rodney White . . . Gone



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> The Clippers today waived forward Rodney White it was announced by Vice President of Basketball Operations Elgin Baylor.


http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/white_051028.html


:boohoo: now down to n`dong, tabuse, goldwire and MAYBE mccarty for two spots(or one if mccarty is guaranteed)


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Not who I would have cut.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

crap.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I like White.. but if its White VS McCarthy I agree with the choice. 

The last three its a tough choice. Seeing Tabuse play well won me over slightly, although I still think for the Clippers having the other two might be a little more realistic for the season.. but we do need another PG...

Glad im not a GM right now.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

one gone...
one more..
maybe two?

RWhite was given a chance last night and i think that hurt him tremendously.
the 4 headed horsemen... are making decisions based on last night..
Tabuse.. good job
Goldwire.. okay job
N'Dong.. great job..
White... bye,bye. started. 7 points. 5 PF's... not a great game when you know your neck is on the chopping block.

I believe that if Livingston is going to be back in 2-3 weeks from the start of the season, the Clips will hang on to Tabuse and N'Dong...
if Livingston is a big question mark...and his return is questionable for 4plus weeks... they cut Tabuse and keep Goldwire.

you know that White and anyone else the Clips cut will be picked up by another team ..
Reiner looks like he's going to survive on the Suns lineup...
DEPTH.
Clips got it.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He should be in the league but McCarty will be on the team i dont think thy thought much about cutting him and I think they should keep N'Dong and Tabuse or Golwire to fill out that 15th spot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> He should be in the league but McCarty will be on the team i dont think thy thought much about cutting him and I think they should keep N'Dong and Tabuse or Golwire to fill out that 15th spot.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

hope they dont take that banner off


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

This makes sense to me. Like I stated in an earlier post today, N'Dong is the better choice to keep, since they are more likely to need a big body later in the season (big men are at a premium nowadays), and with Singleton and McCarty (not to mention the soaking-wet-behind-the-ears Korolev) able to play SF behind Corey, they did not need White. 

Now there's only one choice left to make: Tabuse or Goldwire. I for one vote for Tabuse, since he has shown "flashes" of unexpected talent, whereas Goldwire has yet to be signed to a permanent contract despite chance, after chance, after chance, that's why they call him the king of the 10 day contract.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow. what a surprise. Didnt think the clippers would do what i thought they should do. I WANTED the clippers to cut white and goldwire, and keep ndong and tabuse. However, i THOUGHT the clippers would KEEP white, and KEEP goldwire. Seems like now they are going to keep ndong as a 5th big man.

If i was only going to have one of 2 being correct I WISH it was cutting goldwire and keeping tabuse...not cutting white for ndong. 

This goldwire signing and practically guaranteeing him a spot over tabuse really has me mad.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What the hell?
White was the most consistant FA on the team and put up the best stats. It is true the Clippers with him had an over load at SF but still. I guess you don't get reward when you play well.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

he was kind of up and down though...especially with the turnovers. BUt i think the bottom line was with mccarty having a guaranteed deal, it was tough to justify keeping him, and only 2 7 footers. 

but look a few years ago at the one batiste guy who did twice as well as white and got cut.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I can understand if Dunleavy was thinking of cutting McCarty (which would have been stupid) or White. I don't have a problem with that but he if is comparing him between Tabuse and NDong then that I don't agree with.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Big big mistake. White was going to be our offensive punch off the bench with Wilcox and cause matchup problems. Damn you Dun and Elgin you should have waived McCarty.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Dang i didnt think people would be mad at this move. But I remeber one move a couple years ago that got a lot of people, including myself mad on here was when the Clippers cut the fan favorite and local kid, Tremaine fFowlkes in favor of Bobby Simmons.


----------



## newclipfan (Oct 25, 2005)

This is very disappointing. Out of all the teams Rodney has been with this team seemed to be the best fit.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McCarty was never in any danger, the Clipper won't have bothered to make him a Player Preview if he was in danger.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

dang, i still preferred tabuse over ndong...i wish we would have dropped goldwire for tabuse, instead of dropping white for ndong if i had to pick between the two. 

One thing about ndong though is that he seems to be a mikki moore type, but just at about 1/3 the price, if that. With his range, he can play 3 positions, although he will be ridiculously overmatched in the post game against physical centers and PF's. However, in the summer league, he showed that he had excellent timing at blocking shots, even though he was backed down. 

I think its good of the clippers to cut white now, instead of waiting until monday. Now other teams can pick him up before they locked in their roster. Either that or they were upset about his cockiness in the papers the other day when he insinuated i believe that he was almost a lock to make the team.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I was never a big fan of White. Im glad we cut him. Tabuse played really well in the last few games but I think we got go with Ndong. Hes got tons of upside and has his earned his spot with a solid preseason.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Check out this quote from Rodney White before he got cut, its from today (Fri):

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_738033.php



> "I feel confident in the way that I've been playing so far in trying to land a spot on this team," White said. "I feel comfortable. I think it's coming down to me and Boniface. I know he had a good game (against Golden State). He impressed me. But I think for a team that's trying to make it to the playoffs, you go with players that can help you right now. I feel confident in my strengths. Obviously, I can't get complacent."


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Idiots, another dumb *** move.


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

Cutting White was a bad move. He could have brought an offensive spark off the bench. If Livingston wasn't hurt the Clips wouldn't of had to sign an other point guard which took away White's spot. Livingston is just way too fragile...I'm not going to buy into him until I see he can last more than 20 games without getting hurt.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm not surprised at this one bit. As I said when the Clippers added White to the camp roster, I didn't see how he was going to play for Dunleavy. Remember, Dunleavy wasn't playing Wilcox at times last season because he didn't like his decision making on the court and White is a worse decision maker than Wilcox.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

beavertrapper said:


> Cutting White was a bad move. He could have brought an offensive spark off the bench. If Livingston wasn't hurt the Clips wouldn't of had to sign an other point guard which took away White's spot. Livingston is just way too fragile...I'm not going to buy into him until I see he can last more than 20 games without getting hurt.



Don't know if Weasel has welcomed you yet, but as a regular Clipper fan poster here, I will welcome you. We are excited about our team and looking forward to the season. I hope you will enjoy our small, but growing community.

Re: White and any other decision that has to be made ... I trust Dunleavy. Someone HAS to go. We are sooooo deep, that only Dunleavy's decision (which I wouldn't want to be in his shoes) is the best one. Personally, I was strongly against him letting Simmon go, didn't like him letting Mikki and Brunson go ... BUT, his decisions so far have me not even thinking about those decisions.

With just a little luck in the injury department (we didn't do too badly last year and I don't believe we EVER had our complete starting line-up play together) --- just a little, we will be OK. White or not!

Again, welcome. Your comments are welcome. We have a good group here.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*OFF-TOPIC: Sudoku ...*

Just want to go OFF-TOPIC for a minute:

cpawfan:

Noticed in your signature that you solve sudoku puzzles. That has got to be the most complicated, competitive thing I have ever tried. It was just last week that I thought I'd even look at the thing. Wrong ... I quickly put it down and went back to my crossword puzzles.

That requires entirely to much brain work. It would take me a week, and you addicts do it in a matter of minutes? I am impressed.

EDIT: Trying to get the spelling right.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yesterdays OC Register stated that White got waived as Korolev had a really good practice that day.


----------



## laclippers.de (Oct 10, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Yesterdays OC Register stated that White got waived as Korolev had a really good practice that day.


http://ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_739903.php



> White's release also coincides with a strong practice performance Friday by 18-year old forward Yaroslav Korolev, the Clippers' first-round draft pick, who filled in for the injured Corey Maggette on the first team.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

White played pretty well, but I mean it's not like its some huge loss.. I mean who else to cut to keep him ? Keeping in mind that there are roster positions were weak at such as the PG when we have a backup thats already out a month and who knows how many more to come before the end of the season?

PG was our priority, so white was out by default.. McCarthy was kept because he is far better than white.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

beavertrapper said:


> Cutting White was a bad move. He could have brought an offensive spark off the bench. If Livingston wasn't hurt the Clips wouldn't of had to sign an other point guard which took away White's spot. Livingston is just way too fragile...I'm not going to buy into him until I see he can last more than 20 games without getting hurt.



I agree... I'm afraid all that talent livingston has doesn't mean anything if it can't make it ot the court for the majority of the season. We had all hoped he'd bulk up a little more in the offseason but he came in looking the same, and obvously it didn't help at all.

I dont know if the Clips need a new trainer, or what but its a little scary


----------



## beavertrapper (Oct 29, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Don't know if Weasel has welcomed you yet, but as a regular Clipper fan poster here, I will welcome you. We are excited about our team and looking forward to the season. I hope you will enjoy our small, but growing community.
> 
> Re: White and any other decision that has to be made ... I trust Dunleavy. Someone HAS to go. We are sooooo deep, that only Dunleavy's decision (which I wouldn't want to be in his shoes) is the best one. Personally, I was strongly against him letting Simmon go, didn't like him letting Mikki and Brunson go ... BUT, his decisions so far have me not even thinking about those decisions.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the warm welcome! I've actually been on here all summer but never felt the need to post a comment. But this one about White really got to me. In addition to Livingston questionable injuries (slamming/jamming finger in car door during the summer to miss all of the summer league games), I think wasting a roster spot on Korolev was another bad move. Yes I trust the coach's decision, but is Korolev really ready? Does he just have a roster spot to "prove" to the rest of the NBA that choosing him in the 1st round was a smart move? His preseason play wasn't that impressive. So what if he had one strong practice! White is ready NOW! He could have made a difference NOW!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

beavertrapper said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! ... but is Korolev really ready? Does he just have a roster spot to "prove" to the rest of the NBA that choosing him in the 1st round was a smart move? His preseason play wasn't that impressive. So what if he had one strong practice! White is ready NOW! He could have made a difference NOW!


You make some valid points. I do believe that Mike has to save face to some degree for picking the kid. I remember reading somewhere here that he would still count even if we sent him to the developmental league. So, Mike can't really just cut him. Better treat him like we did QRoss and hope that he develops as fast and as well as Q.

I really can't comment on White. Hell, all I've been able to do is 'listen' to the games and read play-by-plays, good play-by-plays at that. But, I'm a visual person. So, I really am in no position here to comment. We have plenty of fans here that support your position.

But, you are welcome ... we are happy to have you here. Now, don't go hanging around in the background again.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Not to be an ***, but can some of you please get it right and start calling "Waltah", McCarty?

It's not McCarthy, it is McCarty, it just doesn't make sense to be a fan of a team and not know the correct names of the players on it.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> Not to be an ***, but can some of you please get it right and start calling "Waltah", McCarty?
> 
> It's not McCarthy, it is McCarty, it just doesn't make sense to be a fan of a team and not know the correct names of the players on it.


Touche'. I agree with that.


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

Rodney White is now officially one of the biggest busts of all time. I can't imagine what it must be like going from being the 9th overall pick to being waived by the Clippers. So so sad.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

beavertrapper said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I've actually been on here all summer but never felt the need to post a comment. But this one about White really got to me. In addition to Livingston questionable injuries (slamming/jamming finger in car door during the summer to miss all of the summer league games), I think wasting a roster spot on Korolev was another bad move. Yes I trust the coach's decision, but is Korolev really ready? Does he just have a roster spot to "prove" to the rest of the NBA that choosing him in the 1st round was a smart move? His preseason play wasn't that impressive. So what if he had one strong practice! White is ready NOW! He could have made a difference NOW!



Welcome. :cheers:

You bring up strong points against Korolev but the Clippers needed to bring Korolev over. You don't him to pull a Vasquez and sign a fat contract with a European team and not expect to him any time soon or at all. I think it was in the best interest to bring Korolev over but I think it might have better to stick him in the D league for the start of the season.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> Not to be an ***, but can some of you please get it right and start calling "Waltah", McCarty?
> 
> It's not McCarthy, it is McCarty, it just doesn't make sense to be a fan of a team and not know the correct names of the players on it.



My girlfriend told me Midol works well for PMS. Give it a shot and post later. :nah:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> My girlfriend told me Midol works well for PMS. Give it a shot and post later. :nah:


lol....that's funny.

You don't know want to know what your girlfriend told me works well for her. :rock:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> lol....that's funny.
> 
> You don't know want to know what your girlfriend told me works well for her. :rock:



What? I don't have my arenas809 decoder ring with me. :raised_ey :laugh:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Yo Arenas, relax. It bugs me too that no one can spell correctly on this website but it will be ok. Every other post has at least 1 word mispelled but you just have to ignore it. Most importantly, the Clips did the right thing and waived White. NDong has shown great promise in the last 2 games and White played ok but nothing impressive. If anyone deserves to make this team its Tabuse. The kid is pure energy and he is not just a gimmick. He can make an impact especially when we have to match up with the smaller quick guards like Boykins, Parker, or Nash. We all know Sam lacks the quickness to guard those guys. He is a great change of pace guard and I really hope Mike D makes the right choice and waives Goldwire.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: OFF-TOPIC: Sudoku ...*



Dynasty Raider said:


> Just want to go OFF-TOPIC for a minute:
> 
> cpawfan:
> 
> ...


They are very fun and addicting. I'm not in the solve them in minutes category because I try to just work the most difficult ones.

I'm working on getting Weasel addicted as well.

Now back to complaining/praising the White move


----------

